# Sasuke & Naruto vs One Piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Hunter x Hunter



## Cave Jansen (Sep 10, 2014)

*Scenario 1:* One verse at time
*Scenario 2:* All at once
*Distance:* 200m


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto solos if he's in the form when he fought Kaguya.


----------



## LineageCold (Sep 11, 2014)

The red beast take's these youngster's on a one-way trip to the grave.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2014)

Either one solos with ease


----------



## ShadowReaper (Sep 11, 2014)

Either of them solos. They are at god tier level, like what Ashura and Indra were.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 11, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> Either of them solos. They are at god tier level, *like what Ashura and Indra *were.



What makes you say that? They are using Rikudou's powers, not ashura's and indra's. Those 2 can only be powerscaled to Hashirama/Madara level at most.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 11, 2014)

> Either of them solos. They are at god tier level, like what Ashura and Indra were.



Sauce and Nardo is pretty much above the two sons.....


----------



## Itachі (Sep 11, 2014)

How would Meruem compare to them speed-wise?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2014)

Itachі said:


> How would Meruem compare to them speed-wise?



He can't compare at all. He's mach 15+, they're at least mach 4000


----------



## Itachі (Sep 11, 2014)

Ah, I see. Thanks.

I'm not versed in this but yeah, Naruto and Sasuke take this then.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 11, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I'm not versed in this but yeah, Naruto and Sasuke take this then.



Dunno if it's intentional or not....

... but this comes of as if Meruem was as fast as them he would have stood a chance


----------



## Itachі (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know, in Hunter x Hunter Meruem was a damn speedster. If his speed was significantly faster than Naruto and Sasuke's then I think he could take em.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 11, 2014)

Nah

he can't harm them


----------



## Itachі (Sep 11, 2014)

You're probably right, I know nothing about how the HxH-verse compares to them.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 11, 2014)

HxH is currently the weakest out of 5 verses used in this thread


----------



## LineageCold (Sep 11, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I don't know, in Hunter x Hunter Meruem was a damn speedster.* If his speed was significantly faster than Naruto and Sasuke's then I think he could take em*.




The fight would probably look like this (Naruto = android 13" " HxH verse =goku)


----------



## Itachі (Sep 11, 2014)

Dat feel when I'm utterly wrong. :ignoramus


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 11, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Dat feel when I'm utterly wrong. :ignoramus


Well ,It's pretty clear post rose meruem was >>>>>>chettu speed wise , he just lacks quantifiable feats.
 his other stats are just Sm nardo level , though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Well ,It's pretty clear post rose meruem was >>>>>>chettu speed wise , he just lacks quantifiable feats.
> his other stats are just Sm nardo level , though.



Quite a bit below really, only durability is the same.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 11, 2014)

Lol, you clearly dont wtch bleach or one piece.

One Piece has Roger, Whitebeard, Shanks, Mihawk, Luffy, Big Mom, Kaido, Blackbeard, Hancock, Doflamingo, and PLENTY MORE.

As for Bleach i dont watch it but lol they have like some of the most OP sht ik. Look at wht ichigo can do alone


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 11, 2014)

dpwater25 said:


> Lol, you clearly dont wtch bleach or one piece.
> 
> One Piece has Roger, Whitebeard, Shanks, Mihawk, Luffy, Big Mom, Kaido, Blackbeard, Hancock, Doflamingo, and PLENTY MORE.
> 
> As for Bleach i dont watch it but lol they have like some of the most OP sht ik. Look at wht ichigo can do alone



Most of us do, but the best One Piece has for speed is mach 2000 and the best Bleach has is mach 158. Naruto and sasuke meanwhile are mach 4000.

 Combine that with the fact that Bijuu-damas are close to country level and everyone gets nuked quickly. The only one that approaches their firepower and durability is Yama's capacity to obliterate the entire seireitei, and to my knowledge that's a one-shot deal and not going to do enough to solo either of them.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 11, 2014)

yea... clearly



> Look at wht ichigo can do alone



bust a hill?


----------



## Piecesis (Sep 11, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> yea... clearly
> 
> 
> 
> bust a hill?



It's okay poor ichigo survives from powerscaling. ;3

So he can do more than that. ; D


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 11, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> bust a hill?


Being fair, his casual vaping of a sea was>>it
@dpwater current nardo and sauce can destroy and create meteors which dwarfs gremmy's 
They also can shit on characters who flips continents


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 12, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> The red beast take's these youngster's on a one-way trip to the grave.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's sad to say this, but honestly Eight-Gated Gai wouldn't beat Naruto or Sasuke. At all.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 12, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> It's sad to say this, but honestly Eight-Gated Gai wouldn't beat Naruto or Sasuke. At all.


Of course he wouldn't .
Pre shinju juudara<= 8th gai
Those are the same folks who oneshotted pre shinju juudara and competed with folks who one shoted post shinju juudara.
Both still deserve a mighty kick , nonetheless.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Sep 13, 2014)

Still gotta take into account OP guys like Zeref and Baraggan. They'd pretty much get guaranteed wins so long as they didn't get one shot within the first second.

I know this isn't the point of this thread, but it just goes to show how bad a writer Kishimoto is. Naruto's PL's were supposed to revolve around ninja tactics and skill rather than strength, and was never originally intended to be a "powerful" verse. Now we're fucking contemplating whether Naruto or Sasuke could solo every other HST verse. Seriously, what the fuck happened?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> I know this isn't the point of this thread, but it just goes to show how bad a writer Kishimoto is. Naruto's PL's were supposed to revolve around ninja tactics and skill rather than strength, and was never originally intended to be a "powerful" verse. Now we're fucking contemplating whether Naruto or Sasuke could solo every other HST verse. Seriously, what the fuck happened?



Kishi introduced a demon that destroyed mountains with it's tails in the very first chapter, so I have no idea where you are getting the "was never intended to be a powerful verse" from. Out of all things power level hype is what Kishi actually lived up to.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 13, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Out of all things power level hype is what Kishi actually lived up to.



To bad threat level is always anti-climactic.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Kishi introduced a demon that destroyed mountains with it's tails in the very first chapter, so I have no idea where you are getting the "was never intended to be a powerful verse" from. Out of all things power level hype is what Kishi actually lived up to.



that should have been the peak power of the verse, not the fucking norm.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> that should have been the peak power of the verse, not the fucking norm.



But it's not the norm. Said demon is still a top tier even by EOS.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2014)

that's when you're extrapolating the feats itself. you had early madara vs hashirama spreads with them fighting with kunais, ninja scrolls, swords and shit.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> that should have been the peak power of the verse, not the fucking norm.



um... what?

who are you to decide what should have been the peak of power and what shouldn't have been?

you realize that normally a power level that was introduced in the very first chapter actually gets far surpassed by the middle of the story, or the very least by eos?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2014)

but it wasn't surpassed , it was raised to the nth degree. so now have a half as strong kyuubi doing shit the full powered kyuubi couldn't reasonably do.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

....what?

when did a half as strong Kyuubi do something that a full powered one couldn't "reasonably" do? I'm especially curious on what is the "reasonably" based on.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> that's when you're extrapolating the feats itself. you had early madara vs hashirama spreads with them fighting with kunais, ninja scrolls, swords and shit.


So what ?
Those 2 are more than well skilled combatants and obviously will not resort to their country level ammo w/out a good reason.
Doesn't stop them from being claimed and showed to change the world map anytime they get serious.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

there are planet/galaxy/universal level characters that use swords and other weapons, so I  have no idea why that was even brought up


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> but it wasn't surpassed , it was raised to the nth degree. so now have a half as strong kyuubi doing shit the full powered kyuubi couldn't reasonably do.


16 years before kyuubi .
>claimed to casually destroy mountains with its tails
>vaps a range of mountains with bjd
Current kyuubi .
>small mountain level physical strenght
>vaps a range of mountains with bjd
The fuck you are arguing against 
Is this power jump ? 
Because madoka jumped from building level to universal+ in a single chapter...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> ....what?
> 
> when did a half as strong Kyuubi do something that a full powered one couldn't "reasonably" do? I'm especially curious on what is the "reasonably" based on?



overpowering 6 other bijuus, each capable of simulating feats chapter 1 kyuubi could do. 



iwandesu said:


> So what ?
> Those 2 are more than well skilled combatants and obviously will not resort to their country level ammo w/out a good reason.
> Doesn't stop them from being claimed and showed to change the world map anytime they get serious.



missing the point entirely

point is that the power levels had radically changed since then

it was supposed to be that madara could control kyuubi due to sharingan bullshit and hashirama could duke it out with the kyuubi due to the mokuton weakness bijuus have. instead we see them just brute forcing each other.  

you're actually missing the point of the whole argument if you think I'm trying to disprove the current powerlevels due to inconsistent showing.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> missing the point entirely


Maybe 


> point is that the power levels had radically changed since then
> it was supposed to be that madara could control kyuubi due to sharingan bullshit and hashirama could duke it out with the kyuubi due to the mokuton weakness bijuus have. instead we see them just brute forcing each other.


So... you , a fan who unless i'm terribly mistaken is not kishimoto , has the merits of saying how kishi's system of  powerlevels were supposed to have been ?
I'm all on your side if you are just criticising his shit written... but seemed kinda egotist the way you put.


> you're actually missing the point of the whole argument if you think I'm trying to disprove the current powerlevels due to inconsistent showing.


I'm not


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> overpowering 6 other bijuus, each capable of simulating feats chapter 1 kyuubi could do.



when have other bijus destroyed a mountain with a "flick of their tail"? (even Kyuubi can't actually do that)

and anyway how was that unreasonable, as you put it? It was established a long time before we actually saw most of the other Biju that Kyuubi is at least as strong as the other 8 combined, given that you need to seal the other 8 first to counterbalance the Kyuubi.



> missing the point entirely
> 
> point is that the power levels had radically changed since then
> 
> ...



no

the point is that you are arguing from belief


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2014)

jesus how the fuck did you get that from my post? I mean I'm not expecting anything great at all but just an optimal level of reading comprehension. 


i was not saying how power levels should have been but rather how these power levels have been dramatically rising. i mean if you can't process that going from destroying mountains to destroying countries isn't a HUGE leap then.....


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know about the other verses, but either of them can solo OP.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> jesus how the fuck did you get that from my post? I mean I'm not expecting anything great at all but just an optimal level of reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> i was not saying how power levels should have been but rather how these power levels have been dramatically rising. i mean if you can't process that going from destroying mountains to destroying countries isn't a HUGE leap then.....


Small Mountain level is casual hit for kyuubi.
Her bjds always were country level as far as we are aware.
Even w/out this in account mountain level to country level in 500+ chapters is actually a pretty small leap.
madokaverse went from building level to universal+ on the spam of  12 episodes (2 if you just count madoka herself)
toriko needed 150+ chapters to pass through building+ to country level.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> jesus how the fuck did you get that from my post? I mean I'm not expecting anything great at all but just an optimal level of reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> *i was not saying how power levels should have been* but rather how these power levels have been dramatically rising. i mean if you can't process that going from destroying mountains to destroying countries isn't a HUGE leap then.....



um... except, you know, that is exactly what you said:



Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> that should have been the peak power of the verse, not the fucking norm.



this is just getting sadder


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 13, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Her bjds always were country level as far as we are aware.



Her?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

Either Kurama had a sex change that we missed or Iwandesu has been reading too much Fem Kyuubi fanfics lately


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

Are your sexual fantasies affecting your perception of reality again, Stables?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2014)

stables only sexually fantasizes about imagine


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

Imagine cheating on him you mean


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2014)

stables likes getting NTR'd then, it seems


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 13, 2014)

didn't he get NTR'd in some RP or something?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2014)

that was skiboydoggy 

stables has a loooooong way to go before reaching that level of embarrassment


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2014)

oh, I'm supposed to say something on-topic now, aren't I

the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) duo steamrolls


----------



## Qinglong (Sep 13, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that was skiboydoggy
> 
> stables has a loooooong way to go before reaching that level of embarrassment



Sickly imouto just doesn't compare

Maybe if she kills him for her lesbian lover then he'd reach Ski levels


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 13, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Her?


My bad , it was a mix of typo and Kurama being the comedic tsundere he became.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Still gotta take into account OP guys like Zeref and Baraggan. They'd pretty much get guaranteed wins so long as they didn't get one shot within the first second.
> 
> I know this isn't the point of this thread, but it just goes to show how bad a writer Kishimoto is. Naruto's PL's were supposed to revolve around ninja tactics and skill rather than strength, and was never originally intended to be a "powerful" verse. Now we're fucking contemplating whether Naruto or Sasuke could solo every other HST verse. Seriously, what the fuck happened?



Your level of salt against Naruto's casual solo is not enough. You still lack hatred, as Itachi would say.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 14, 2014)

So I've been out of the loop on Naruto for a while, since the beginning of the war. Last I left off OP would still own them. The power increase in Naruto seems to be crazy, can someone post feats of what makes them that powerful?

Besides has it been determined that Chakra=Haki? If not I don't see any way for Naruto or Sasuke to be able to handle Logias.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 14, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> So I've been out of the loop on Naruto for a while, since the beginning of the war. Last I left off OP would still own them. The power increase in Naruto seems to be crazy, can someone post feats of what makes them that powerful?
> 
> Besides has it been determined that Chakra=Haki? If not I don't see any way for Naruto or Sasuke to be able to handle Logias.


Bjds that vaporizes ranges and will disperse logias for dozens of kilometers happened.
This way they will not regenerate (or at least , it would take too much of time to do so)
 For current nardo:
As a matter of context , do you recall this thing?

Now see those 

He casually exploded one of them.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Naruto 571 was basically the day both the gap of power forever widened between both verses, in addition to the introduction of the approximate calc of just how much Naruto would casually stretch the assholes of the OPverse on a whim.

It was also called the Great Silence(or Jedi OBD Purge of Naruto Vs. OP thread, whereas in the past the Mods looked the other way when OP raping Naruverse threads were made).

As mentioned in a previous post:



			
				Flashback OBD Detective said:
			
		

> I've been a member of this forum from the original days, and it was quite sad really. In fact, this is a rather interesting topic to touch upon as basically it came to a point where internet karma almost manifested itself in the form of a single chapter.
> 
> It was funny because the Mods looked the other way in the old days at the blatant abuse/rape threads. You wouldn't see any Naruto oriented fans essentially have to recite the "HST rules" or anything to stop the pointless destruction threads. But then slowly but surely there was a sense of hesitation and uneasiness in the heart of the OPtards collective hivemind, as if something dangerous was approaching, something that could end their reason for existence in making one sided threads.
> 
> ...



And granted, I made this post back in May. The fight has just become even more futile since then.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2014)

Not bad at all, Detective.  *tips tea cup and nods*  Just sit back and relax, can you imagine if naruto fans got the release all that pent up annoyance, though?  Ah, small bits will have to suffice.


----------



## JayDox (Sep 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> Naruto 571 was basically the day both the gap of power forever widened between both verses, in addition to the introduction of the approximate calc of just how much Naruto would casually stretch the assholes of the OPverse on a whim.
> 
> It was also called the Great Silence(or Jedi OBD Purge of Naruto Vs. OP thread, whereas in the past the Mods looked the other way when OP raping Naruverse threads were made).
> 
> ...



This happened because Kishi started lurking the OBD 

On topic, either one solos


----------



## Sir Vaalor (Sep 15, 2014)

I think One Piece will never reach Naruto-tier powerlevels - who is left there? Kaidou and Big Mom, both of whom should be much weaker than Whitebeard, Mihawk and Shanks - maybe island-tier or slightly higher. Then there are unrevealed 3rd admiral and 7th Shichibukai - I doubt they will be continent-busters all of sudden, but they should be pretty strong. Plus not like huge powerlevels are suitable for OP verse.

As for Bleach - I think it has all chances to reach Naruto level and ever exceed it. Royal Guards, Bach, New Ichigo, Soul King. Plus it has a bunch of very hax abilities.

By the way - I see those numbers like mach 4000 everywhere, is there some secret club where they are calculated or some sort of wiki?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 15, 2014)

Sir Vaalor said:


> By the way - I see those numbers like mach 4000 everywhere, is there some secret club where they are calculated or some sort of wiki?



Most of them are done on the blogs of this site.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh wow I had no idea Naruto got that broken. If the people that follow Naruto were to rank him on the DBZ scale where do you think he would be?

Though while still far more powerful than OP or Bleach I feel like the interesting thing about OP is the devil fruits. For instance Law's fruit is pretty broken so even though there's a power gap, there still is potential for a damage to be done. Especially if the whole universe is fighting.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> Naruto 571 was basically the day both the gap of power forever widened between both verses, in addition to the introduction of the approximate calc of just how much Naruto would casually stretch the assholes of the OPverse on a whim.
> 
> It was also called the Great Silence(or Jedi OBD Purge of Naruto Vs. OP thread, whereas in the past the Mods looked the other way when OP raping Naruverse threads were made).
> 
> ...



This is ... the most accurate thing I ever read about OP x Naruto ... Oh, 571 ... After so much time in spite threads where Luffy would gomu gomu no pistol Naruto to another country, the fire nation attacked ...


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 15, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> Oh wow I had no idea Naruto got that broken. If the people that follow Naruto were to rank him on the DBZ scale where do you think he would be?



still below Raditz


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 15, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> still below Raditz



Esh, sometimes I forget how powerful DBZ is compared to One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach lol.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 15, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> still below Raditz



Below beginning of part 2 Piccolo to be specific


----------



## Katsuargi (Sep 15, 2014)

Was it ever decided if Kaguya could take Raditz due to stats and hax?


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 15, 2014)

Katsuargi said:


> Was it ever decided if Kaguya could take Raditz due to stats and hax?



Depends on the validity of piccolo's mach 100k feat.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's the thing that gets me. Apparently characters like Starrk are so fast they can appear place in the blink of an eye. Didn't he kidnap Orihime and instantly appear with Aizen in seconds on  and  I'm not a expert on these things so it confuses me. Is this called a inconsistency or something else?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 15, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> Oh wow I had no idea Naruto got that broken. If the people that follow Naruto were to rank him on the DBZ scale where do you think he would be?
> 
> Though while still far more powerful than OP or Bleach I feel like the interesting thing about OP is the devil fruits. For instance Law's fruit is pretty broken so even though there's a power gap, there still is potential for a damage to be done. Especially if the whole universe is fighting.


Beginning of dbz. (Saibamen level for absolute god tiers)
The thing is nardo's explosions AOE (hundreds of kilometers ) is big enough to oneshot any possible threat (as they will come to gang him up)
Law could indeed byssect him if ever hit , but he will be blown away before it in the vast majority of the casis.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 15, 2014)

Dark Passenger said:


> Here's the thing that gets me. Apparently characters like Starrk are so fast they can appear place in the blink of an eye. Didn't he kidnap Orihime and instantly appear with Aizen in seconds on  and  I'm not a expert on these things so it confuses me. Is this called a inconsistency or something else?


Not really , is very consistent considering bleach's travel speed>= its reactions.
stark can cross roughly 10 km in a single second going by scalling. 
So yeah , nothing wrong with this.
Nardo characters are just somewhat hypersonic on travel speed his reactions and short movement are the ones massively hypersonic+.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Sep 15, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Not really , is very consistent considering bleach's travel speed>= its reactions.
> stark can cross roughly 10 km in a single second going by scalling.
> So yeah , nothing wrong with this.
> Nardo characters are just somewhat hypersonic on travel speed his reactions and short movement are the ones massively hypersonic+.



So Bleach characters are massively hypersonic+? Cool .

What's the fastest Narutoverse feat that makes Naruto and Sasuke mach 4000?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 15, 2014)

Dark Passenger said:


> So Bleach characters are massively hypersonic+? Cool .
> 
> What's the fastest Narutoverse feat that makes them mach 4000?


I was talking about nardo.
Bleach top tiers (current ichigo and above ) are indeed massively hypersonic though.(mach 200-250)
The mach 4k nardo's feat is V2 juubi bjd speed 
Which is scalled to juubito's ,as he can react to his stronger (more energy= more speed) preta, and to people above him.
Then there is the mach 450 kyuubidama which gets scalled to anyone who is a speedster.



DarkTorrent said:


> wut **


Maybe i got it wrong 
Considering how much blitz there is on bleach and that seireitei was a travel feat , i was under this impression


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 15, 2014)

the "blitz feats" are disregarded due to being a trope


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 15, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> the "blitz feats" are disregarded due to being a trope


I'm well aware they can't be calculated due to being a troope.
They really aren't completely disgarded , though
After all they are still factors used to scalle off characters in verse.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 15, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I'm well aware they can't be calculated due to being a troope.
> They really aren't completely disgarded , though
> After all they are still factors used to scalle off characters in verse.



> Character A blitzes character B

> character B not a second later perfectly keeps up with character A, which shouldn't be possible because... he just got blitzed

guess why are they disregarded, and no it has nothing to do with them being uncalcable


----------



## Garvo (Sep 15, 2014)

Any of them could basically destroy them.


----------



## meadie (Sep 15, 2014)

Garvo said:


> Any of them could basically destroy them.



yeah,yeah,agree.....


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 15, 2014)

Sir Vaalor said:


> I think One Piece will never reach Naruto-tier powerlevels - who is left there? Kaidou and Big Mom, both of whom should be much weaker than Whitebeard, Mihawk and Shanks - maybe island-tier or slightly higher. Then there are unrevealed 3rd admiral and 7th Shichibukai - I doubt they will be continent-busters all of sudden, but they should be pretty strong. Plus not like huge powerlevels are suitable for OP verse.
> 
> As for Bleach - I think it has all chances to reach Naruto level and ever exceed it. Royal Guards, Bach, New Ichigo, Soul King. Plus it has a bunch of very hax abilities.
> 
> By the way - I see those numbers like mach 4000 everywhere, is there some secret club where they are calculated or some sort of wiki?



Maybe Monkey D. Dragon wielding Uranus/Pluton will make a glancing blow on Narutoverse.


----------



## tonpa (Sep 18, 2014)

HxH fell behind the power creep a long time ago. They still have had abilities like akulla


----------

